# Anna-Maria Zimmermann: Ihre Lunge kann wieder atmen!



## Mandalorianer (5 Nov. 2010)

*Nach dem tragischen Heli-Absturz 
Anna-Maria Zimmermann: Ihre Lunge kann wieder atmen!
... doch sie liegt weiterhin im künstlichen Koma*​
Hoffnung für Anna-Maria Zimmermann (21): Knapp zwei Wochen nach dem tragischen Heli-Absturz in Altenbeken (Kreis Paderborn) hat sich ihr Gesundheitszustand ein wenig stabilisiert. Auf einer Pressekonferenz teilten die leitenden Ärzte um Prof. Dr. Fritz Mertzlufft neue Details mit.

Am vergangenen Freitag wurde bekannt: Bei dem Unfall war ein Knochenstück in Anna-Marias Lunge eingedrungen! Sie musste – zusätzlich zur künstlichen Beatmung – an eine eiserne Lunge angeschlossen werden. Ihre eigene konnte nicht mehr selbstständig Sauerstoff aufnehmen.

*Jetzt kann ihre Lunge wieder atmen!*

Pressesprecher Jens Garlichs (54) vom Traumazentrum Bethel in Bielefeld zu BILD: „Die Ärzte waren heute wieder optimistisch. Die eiserne Lunge konnte wieder abgeschaltet werden. Ihre Lunge kann wieder selbstständig die Sauerstoffaufnahme gewährleisten. Dadurch reicht nun wieder die künstliche Beatmung aus, zusätzliche technische Apparate werden für die Lungenbeatmung nicht mehr benötigt."

Es gibt aber noch keinen Grund zur Entwarnung. „Frau Zimmermann liegt weiter im künstlichen Koma.“

Garlichs zu BILD: „Es wird mindestens noch zwei bis drei Wochen dauern, bis sich ihr Zustand so stabilisiert hat, dass eine Operation durchgeführt werden kann, um die Knochenstücke zu entfernen", so Garlichs. Jedoch auch unter der Voraussetzung, dass bis dahin andere Organe in ihrem Körper weiter funktionstüchtig bleiben. Das Bangen um Anna-Maria Zimmermann geht weiter!

Der Pilot zieht aus dem Geschehenen seine ganz persönlichen Konsequenzen, lässt vorerst all seine geschäftlichen Aktivitäten ruhen. „Ich hoffe und bete, dass Anna-Maria und die Mitpassagiere trotz ihrer schweren Verletzungen wieder vollständig genesen. Meine Gedanken sind ununterbrochen bei ihnen. Alles andere ist für mich derzeit nebensächlich“, schreibt Mario G. in einer persönlichen Mitteilung auf der Website seines Unternehmens. 

*Sie wird es schaffen 
Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Punisher (5 Nov. 2010)

Na endlich mal eine gute Nachricht


----------



## Spezi30 (6 Nov. 2010)

Gute Besserung von meiner Seite für sie...


----------



## Q (8 Nov. 2010)

Mario G wird keine Nacht mehr richtig schlafen denk ich... Weiter Daumen halten. :thx:


----------

